# Bush 4 More Years !!!!!



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Its sad and im not here to make an example of these Americans...All im saying is their deaths while tragic could have been prevented. God have mercy on their souls, and God have mercy on bush's soul.

Casualties

Edit: i cant edit titles, but i feel the title was a little too much. It wasnt my intention for people to think i have no regard for the soldiers who gave their lives. It wasnt my sole intention to turn this into a political statement, i just want people to realize that 973 lives is 973 too many and somthing needs to be changed. My heart and prayer goes out to those soldiers and their families.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

God have mercy on your soul for using there deaths as a political statement.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

User said:


> God have mercy on your soul for using there deaths as a political statement.


 He doesn't have to use them as a statement; the dead and wounded speak for themselves.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ralphie917 said:


> Its sad and im not here to make an example of these Americans...All im saying is their deaths while tragic could have been prevented. God have mercy on their souls, and God have mercy on bush's soul.
> 
> Casualties


 A Little over 2,000 people have died....out of the over 250,000 deployed. Think how many deaths occur a year in a city with the population of 250,000....then remember that these guys are at WAR! 2000 is not a drastic number at all, even though all of them will be missed.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fargo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > God have mercy on your soul for using there deaths as a political statement.
> ...


 If the dead and wounded speak for themselves, why did he make the post?


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

I dont need mercy, as i said im not using them as an example, im trying to prevent any more unnecessary lives from being lost. War is political is it not? War is politics period, these people while it is sad, are casualties of an unnecessary war. An unnecessary war that will continue to kill.

Please dont preach to me, Im not cold hearted. Facts are facts, i sympathize for the families of these soldiers enough to say something. Im sorry if you might think its offensive, But to act as if their lifes and the sorrows of their families aren't somewhat contributed to our current commander in cheif is ignorant.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ralphie917 said:


> I dont need mercy, as i said im not using them as an example, im trying to prevent any more unnecessary lives from being lost. War is political is it not? War is politics period, these people while it is sad, are casualties of an unnecessary war. An unnecessary war that will continue to kill.
> 
> Please dont preach to me, Im not cold hearted. Facts are facts, i sympathize for the families of these soldiers enough to say something. Im sorry if you might think its offensive, But to act as if their lifes and the sorrows of their families aren't somewhat contributed to our current commander in cheif is ignorant.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yes its sad, but rather the war was "unnecessary" well thats your opinion.

Considering my uncle in over seas right now which probally knowone on this board realized, ... can you imagine why a body count list gets me alittle upset?

btw I don't preach to anyone, I just try to think a family member isn't putting his life on the line for nothing.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

User said:


> Yes its sad, but rather the war was "unnecessary" well thats your opinion.
> 
> Considering my uncle in over seas right now which probally knowone on this board realized, now can you imagine why a body count list gets me alittle upset?
> 
> btw I don't preach to anyone, I just try to think a family member isn't putting his life on the line for nothing.


 I have a freind who lives in Minneapolis.....should I be upset? There is probably a greater chance of someone getting run over by a car in the states than dying over seas. I wish your uncle the best of luck.


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

We may differ in opinions, but regardless my prayer goes to your uncle and everyone else serving. I didnt mean to tread.

I apologize.

I too have one cousin and 2 friends over there. I just want to see them return home safely, and soon.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

User said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 I don't know, good question; I guess he feels that people are not taking it seriously enough. I check the stats regularly, and the thing that disgusts me is that most of the deaths occurred after the initial victories and are a result of our prolonged involvement in Iraq. I doubt most of the people there have any degree of gratitude; they know what's up: one dictator for another.

I wonder if 4 years ago, had Bush run on a platform of : "If elected, I promise to wage war in Iraq and prolong our involvement there indefinitely" - would he have won the election?


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Fargo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


you spoke my mind, i was typing a post before but im not really one to feed the fire and felt that might insult people to say that they dont take it seriously enough. Im not judging anyone, people can judge themselves fairly i think, so im not saying anyone feels that the lives of these people are insignificant. all im stating is my opinion that 1 life is 1 too many. The only number that can be argued as insignificant is Zero.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i say f*ck bush


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> i say f*ck bush


 that is the best statement ive heard...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Everybody come over to my house in November for the re-election celebration party !

I'll have some strippers over, we'll get drunk, snort some coke and invade Iran, it'll be fun !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> i say f*ck bush










Kerry 04


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Everybody come over to my house in November for the re-election celebration party !
> 
> I'll have some strippers over, we'll get drunk, snort some coke and invade Iran, it'll be fun !


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

User said:


> btw I don't preach to anyone, I just try to think a family member isn't putting his life on the line for nothing.


Well unfortunately your uncle is risking his life for nothing, and dads, moms, sons, daughters, cousins, aunts and uncles died for nothing...why ruin americans lives and their families to help foreign people, do you really think it would matter to the iraqis what happened over here? There is no reason to be over there, the only reason they went their in the first place is for oil, there is no doubt in my mind...they went over there because Cheney and them other republicans had stock in oil, saddam is out of power, so why are we still there? Let them fight their own battles, other countries don't want to be over there, so why are we? Terrorism will never end over there, I dont care if we are there for 50 years..its not going to end, *casualties are going up and nothing is changing*, Iraq is as bad as it was since Saddam was caught..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

User said:


> God have mercy on your soul for using there deaths as a political statement.


God have mercy on Bush's soul

*MURDERER*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

More lives were lost in 9/11 and yet your not pissed off at the person who caused that. Yet we lose 973 soldiers that fought to keep our country safe and your pissed off at the president for that?!

Hmm...somethings not right here o_0


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm I the only person that finds aaron07_20 extremly irritating?



aaron07_20 said:


> Well unfortunately your uncle is risking his life for nothing, and dads, moms, sons, daughters, cousins, aunts and uncles died for nothing...why ruin americans lives and their families to help foreign people, do you really think it would matter to them what happened over here? There is no reason to be over there, the only reason they went their in the first place is for oil, there is no doubt in my mind...they went over there because Cheney and them other republicans had stock in oil, saddam is out of power, so why are we still there? Let them fight their own battles, other countries don't want to be over there, so why are we? Terrorism will never end over there, I dont care if we are there for 50 years..its not going to end, casualties are going up and nothing is changing, Iraq is as bad as it was since Saddam was caught..


Because of what you just said I wouldn't even piss on your grave little man because your lower than piss, totally uncalled for.


















BTW ^ look at the smilie for 10 seconds before replying.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> More lives were lost in 9/11 and yet your not pissed off at the person who caused that. Yet we lose 973 soldiers that fought to keep our country safe and your pissed off at the president for that?!
> 
> Hmm...somethings not right here o_0


Yeah I am, and trust me I would support Bush if he had more troops trying to find Osama..

Wait, are you trying to say 9/11 and saddam are connected? Iraq has nothing to do with 9/11..they are completely different..

The few americans that are in afghanistan aren't risking their lives for nothing, but the soldiers in Iraq are..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Revolt said:


> I'm I the only person that finds aaron07_20 extremly irritating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What I said was right, everyone over there is risking their lives for nothing, 92% of them could care less about Iraqis..from what i have heard..


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

What was the intent of this post...to get what pint across?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > btw I don't preach to anyone, I just try to think a family member isn't putting his life on the line for nothing.
> ...


 Why do you even bother to continue living in America if you hate it so much? You enjoy its freedoms yet spit on its foundations. All your arguments are those that you let people spoon feed you. There is plenty of reason to be over in Iraq, you obviously fail to keep up with the news if you cant figure out why.



> casualties are going up and nothing is changing


Damn your really ignorant if you believe that.

_-Generated 4,518 MW on October 6, surpassing the pre-war level of 4,400 MW.

-USAID is working to add 827 MW of capacity through new generation and rehabilitation projects.

-Conducting water and sanitation projects worth $183 million that will benefit 14.5 million people.

-Rehabilitating three key bridges (Khazir, Tikrit, and Al Mat) critical to the flow of passengers and goods throughout Iraq. Al Mat Bridge was the first to be completed and reopened March 3.

-Reopened Umm Qasr seaport on June 17. Approximately 40 ships offload cargo per month.

-Completed emergency work to prepare Baghdad and Basrah airports for operations. More than 5,000 flights have arrived and departed Baghdad International Airport since July, which now averages more than 20 non-military movements per day.

-Restored international calling service and activated more than 140,000 subscriber lines in Baghdad.

-Vaccinated 3 million children through monthly national immunization days.

-Equipping 600 facilities in seven target governorates to provide essential primary healthcare services.

-Trained 750 people who are training more than 2,000 primary healthcare providers in maternal and child health services.

-Distributed high-protein biscuits to more than 240,000 children and pregnant and nursing mothers.

-Renovated 2,356 schools nationwide.

-Distributed 1.5 million secondary school student kits, 808,000 primary school student kits, and 81,735 primary school teacher kits.

-Printed and distributed 8.7 million revised math and science textbooks to governorates throughout Iraq.

-Trained 860 secondary school master trainers, who trained 31,772 secondary school educators nationwide.

-Awarded five grants worth $20.7 million to establish partnerships between American and Iraqi universities.

-Giving more than 600 out-of-school students a second chance through the Accelerated Learning Program.

-Implementing 17 high-priority activities with the CPA to reform Iraq's currency, state-owned enterprises, small businesses, banking system, taxation system, budgeting, and utility administration.

-Began facilitating the Central Bank program to exchange new dinars for old on October 15, 2003, and completed the program January 15, 2004. There are currently 4.62 trillion new Iraqi dinars in circulation.

-Created more than 77,000 public works jobs through the National Employment Program.

-Developed a bank-to-bank payment system that allowed 80 banks to resume business by late October.

-Supporting the Iraqi initiative to revitalize agricultural production, stimulate income, and employment generation through the Agriculture Reconstruction and Development Program for Iraq.

-Coordinating the Marshlands Initiative to rejuvenate the marshlands ecologically, socially, and economically.

-Local governance teams are working in all 18 governorates as part of CPA Governance Teams.

-Facilitated an interim structure of government, the Governorate Council, to represent the population of 18 governorates, including Baghdad.

-Established 16 governorate councils, 78 district councils, 192 city or sub-district 
councils, and 392 neighborhood councils, allowing more than 19 million people to engage in local policy discourse.

-Committed $2.4 million for the implementation of the CPA's nationwide Civic Education Program to introduce Iraqis to democratic principles and ideas in preparation for the upcoming transition to sovereignty.

-Awarded rapid-response grants worth $13.4 million to allow local governments to deliver essential services.

-Rehabilitated nine key central government ministries, Baghdad mayoral buildings, headquarters of nine Baghdad municipalities, and urban water and electric authorities, while providing 40 directorates and agencies with enough furniture, equipment, and basic office supplies to enable them to return to service.

-Assisting local governments in budget formulation.

-Established more than 660 community associations in 16 governorates as part of a campaign targeting grassroots democracy.

-Immediately after the conflict, provided 516,800 metric tons of food worth over $389 million through the World Food Program.

-Deployed one of the largest ever Disaster Assistance Response Teams, including doctors, public health professionals, water and sanitation experts, food distribution and agricultural specialists, and other experts.

-Pre-positioned substantial amounts of food and supplies before the war: water, hygiene and health kits, blankets, and plastic sheeting.

-Awarded grants to staff and prepare U.N. agencies and NGOs for response.

-Repaired water and sanitation facilities quickly and furnished emergency healthcare assistance.

-Distributed medical kits containing enough medicine and supplies for 10,000 people for three months. _

Source: http://www.usaid.gov/iraq/accomplishments/

So nothing is changing in Iraq huh? I just listed 36 improvements versus your statement that claims none. Good going smart guy!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

U tell em miss natt!


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Since were talking about 9/11 you guys should probably read this, i have.

Do i blame bush, yah...is he the only one i blame...no

Are humans allowed to make mistakes, sure, every one is. The presidency is not allowed to make mistakes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > More lives were lost in 9/11 and yet your not pissed off at the person who caused that. Yet we lose 973 soldiers that fought to keep our country safe and your pissed off at the president for that?!
> ...


 I never said they were tied together. Both instances happened under Bush being in office. Hence why I mentioned both scenarios.

Everyday our soldiers risk their lives to protect ours. For you to be ungrateful, is simply...disrespectful. And thats putting it nicely.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ralphie917 said:


> Since were talking about 9/11 you guys should probably read this, i have.
> 
> Do i blame bush, yah...is he the only one i blame...no
> 
> Are humans allowed to make mistakes, sure, every one is. The presidency is not allowed to make mistakes.


 Whoa wait a minute. Talk about hypocrisy.

You say humans are allowed to make mistake but not the presidency?! WTF do you think the president is?! An alien?! If any recent president made a mistake it was Bill Clinton. He was offered Osama's head 3 times and refused it each time.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I believe Ms natt and Revolt pretty much owned Aaron so there nothing I can say lol.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 Do you think they would do that for us? THE ONLY REASON we went over there in the first place is for OIL.. We need to concentrate on Osama not Iraq..afghanistan has the real terrorists...

You support this war soo much but I would like to see you go over there..Btw I said nothing has changed since saddam has been caught, what I mean by that is that Iraqis and americans are still dieing and its not going to stop..

Im not even going to talk to you any more, most 19 year old girls are out shopping or with their friends or stuff like that..so get a life...


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ralphie917 said:
> 
> 
> > Since were talking about 9/11 you guys should probably read this, i have.
> ...


 I think you may have intentionally looked past my implication. We (citizens) elect the best men/women (yes they are humans) for the job, thats putting alot of trust in them, We put trust in them to lead our country rightfully. We trust them because we assume they know what they are doing. The president is not your everyday person, hes the leader of the greatest country on the planet. He (the bush presidency) has no margin for error.

I can forgive someone for putting me in a difficult situation, I cant forgive someone when precautions that could have saved thousands of lives werent taken.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Everyday our soldiers risk their lives to protect ours. For you to be ungrateful, is simply...disrespectful. And thats putting it nicely.


 I don't know how to say this without people taking it the wrong way but..they're not really protecting us..they're isn't really anyone in power enough to hurt us over there, but there is people in afghanistan, and thats what Bush needs to focus on..

And Im not ungrateful for what they're doing..I just don't think it is for a worthy cause, and believe me..they don't either..people don't realize it but 98% of those soldiers over there don't want to be there, almost all of them got in the military because you get your college paid for and you get a lot of money, I kno because I have 4 or 5 cousins over there..my brother is going and eventually my sister is going to go..

I hope I said that right..I don't want it to sound like im ungrateful for what they're doing..I'm just trying to say that they should be where the real terrorists are..

I give them all credit for doing the bastard president's orders..and I feel really bad for them and their families...just on the news today and im sure many of you saw it (it may have been a local soldier im not sure), a soldier was killed, his dad set himself on fire (he didnt die) and his mother was crying and holding up signs that said f*ck Bush or something..and she was saying that the soldiers were dieing for nothing and all that other true stuff...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn't..I wish people would stop posting thread about politics..some people just say the dumbest things and it sets me off..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Do you think they would do that for us? THE ONLY REASON we went over there in the first place is for OIL.. We need to concentrate on Osama not Iraq..afghanistan has the real terrorists...
> 
> You support this war soo much but I would like to see you go over there..Btw I said nothing has changed since saddam has been caught, what I mean by that is that Iraqis and americans are still dieing and its not going to stop..
> 
> Im not even going to talk to you any more, most 19 year old girls are out shopping or with their friends or stuff like that..so get a life...


 We blew up Iraq to catch a very evil dictator and take him out of power so that the Iraqi people wouldnt have to suffer anymore. In repaying Iraq back we did all that I mentioned above. It was the _least_ we could do in helping them get back on their feet again.

Yes I support the war and yes I support Bush. Just because I support something doesnt mean I have to go out and do it. Just like Im sure you have a favorite football/baseball/basketball/whatever sport team. You go watch their games, your supporting them by being there and cheering them on or watching their game on your TV while wearing your favorite jeresy or whatever. Point is you SUPPORT them, you just dont join them. In this case I support our soldiers. Like I told you in the last thread, the military isnt for everyone. Doesnt mean you cant support them. Of course Im going to support the men and women who risk THEIR lives to help keep ME safe and protected. I honor them for that.

Its freakin 10pm at night, Im not going to be out shopping with my friends. Whats wrong with being an opinionated 19 year old woman?







Didnt know it was such a crime to keep educated and form opinions for myself. Sorry buddy this is the new millenium, the 1800s are of the past. Women CAN have a say and their OWN opinion. Even at 19.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

aaron7_20 said:


> Im not even going to talk to you any more, most 19 year old girls are out shopping or with their friends or stuff like that..so get a life...


I can see someone isn't getting any. Whats wrong? your brain "which works more like a ass" is mad because it just got owned by a girl? and now its resorting to bullshitty sexist remarks? If anyone needs to get a life to you, your all time bitching about oil and bush, which is another reason you probally aren't getting any. You will never have the power to change nothing in Washington, and your bitching only makes you look like an ass, and a hairy ass I might add.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its freakin 10pm at night, Im not going to be out shopping with my friends. Whats wrong with being an opinionated 19 year old woman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK..you have a right to your opinion..

I can't imagine my sister on a fish site fighting over politics tho..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its freakin 10pm at night, Im not going to be out shopping with my friends. Whats wrong with being an opinionated 19 year old woman?
> ...


Your saying women cant discuss/debate politics?:rock: In other words its okay to make a mockery of them.









Funny you make it sound silly when debating politics on a fish site, when your doing the exact same.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Revolt said:


> I'm I the only person that finds aaron07_20 extremly irritating?


 No

Aaron if you don't have anything smart to say it'd be wise to keep your mouth shut altogether. It's funny to me because sexist close-minded comments coming from you are what other uninformed people would usually attribute to a stereotypical conservative, or a George W. Bush supporter. Shows how wrong they are - on this thread I see Bush supporters making intellegent arguments and a Kerry supporter (aaron) making an ass out of himself - the best you can do is - shouldn't a 19 year old girl be out shopping ? Of course that was after she pretty much slammed your tired argument about the war..

Just out of curiousity - how much oil do you think there is to be had in Iraq ? Is Iraq a major supplier of oil ? Is Iraq's oil even going to cover all the money we have, and will spend helping rebuild Iraq ? It's always the same story with you - you start arguing, and as soon as someone presents a valid argument against your theories you start foaming at the mouth like a rabied dog and spewing insults like a jackass


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Everybody come over to my house in November for the re-election celebration party !
> 
> I'll have some strippers over, we'll get drunk, snort some coke and invade Iran, it'll be fun !


 iran...count me in lol


----------



## XpLoSiVe (Aug 27, 2004)

listen bitches and listen well...ms natteri u dont know wtf ur talking about...ur influenced by propoganda and prolly watch ur local channel 7 news where they tell u that saddam hussain is a bad man and hes going to destroy the us...AARON i fully support wut ur saying BUSH is a f*cking idiot choking on a pretzel cant even pronounce tyranny...and hes a puppet for chaney...id otn care wtf u guys are saying...it isnt a war to remodel and reconstruct Iraq...its to get oil...also when saddam hussainw as president...the ppl in iraq had more freedoms then they do now and they were content with there leader...and because the good old us of a always butts in everywhere fucked it up for everyone...TELL ME MS NATT WHERE THE f*ck ARE THE "WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION" O YEA AND BY THE WAY GO AHEAD AND ELECT BUSH AGAIN BECAUSE IF RE-ELECTED...COME JUNE 16 2005 U WONT BE SUPPORTING THE SOLDIERS UR DUMBASS WILL BE FIGHTING SIDE BY SIDE WITH THEM DUE TO THE DECREASE IN VOLUNTEERS TO THE WAR...RUMSFIELD IS PROPOSING A FORCED DRAFT...SO HAVE AND ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE

ALSO...EY MS NATT...U KNOW THE GOD OLD US OF A OVER THREW THE CUBAN REGIME BACK IN THE DAY AND GUESS WHO THEY PUT IN AS A LEADER...CASTRO...WUT A GREAT LEADER HE IS ISNT HE? WUT A GOOD JOB AMERICA HAS DONE...AND CHECK THE CORRUPTED GOVERNMENTS IN SOUTH AMERICA BECAUSE THE US PUT SOME IN THERE TOO...ASSASSINATING THE COLOMBIAN PRESIDENT AND PUTTING IN A NEW ONE...PATHETIC...

O YEA AND TO THOSE WHO SAY GET OUT OF THE US IF U DONT LIKE IT f*ck U TOO CUZ THATS THE ALLLLL U CAN SAY WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U KNOW IM RITE AND U KNOW THAT WUT AMERICA IS DOING RITE NOW IS f*cking STUPID


----------



## XpLoSiVe (Aug 27, 2004)

that felt better


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

XpLoSiVe said:


> listen bitches and listen well...ms natteri u dont know wtf ur talking about...ur influenced by propoganda and prolly watch ur local channel 7 news where they tell u that saddam hussain is a bad man and hes going to destroy the us...AARON i fully support wut ur saying BUSH is a f*cking idiot choking on a pretzel cant even pronounce tyranny...and hes a puppet for chaney...id otn care wtf u guys are saying...it isnt a war to remodel and reconstruct Iraq...its to get oil...also when saddam hussainw as president...the ppl in iraq had more freedoms then they do now and they were content with there leader...and because the good old us of a always butts in everywhere fucked it up for everyone...TELL ME MS NATT WHERE THE f*ck ARE THE "WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION" O YEA AND BY THE WAY GO AHEAD AND ELECT BUSH AGAIN BECAUSE IF RE-ELECTED...COME JUNE 16 2005 U WONT BE SUPPORTING THE SOLDIERS UR DUMBASS WILL BE FIGHTING SIDE BY SIDE WITH THEM DUE TO THE DECREASE IN VOLUNTEERS TO THE WAR...RUMSFIELD IS PROPOSING A FORCED DRAFT...SO HAVE AND ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE
> 
> ALSO...EY MS NATT...U KNOW THE GOD OLD US OF A OVER THREW THE CUBAN REGIME BACK IN THE DAY AND GUESS WHO THEY PUT IN AS A LEADER...CASTRO...WUT A GREAT LEADER HE IS ISNT HE? WUT A GOOD JOB AMERICA HAS DONE...AND CHECK THE CORRUPTED GOVERNMENTS IN SOUTH AMERICA BECAUSE THE US PUT SOME IN THERE TOO...ASSASSINATING THE COLOMBIAN PRESIDENT AND PUTTING IN A NEW ONE...PATHETIC...
> 
> O YEA AND TO THOSE WHO SAY GET OUT OF THE US IF U DONT LIKE IT f*ck U TOO CUZ THATS THE ALLLLL U CAN SAY WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U KNOW IM RITE AND U KNOW THAT WUT AMERICA IS DOING RITE NOW IS f*cking STUPID


There is a wise saying worth heeding, it goes something like this

Its better not to say anything and have others think your a fool 
Then to open your mouth and dispel all doubt


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wtf................................................

ohhhhhhh.. 1000 of our soldiers DIED!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cry me a f*cking river.. thats not much people. look in your f*cking history book.. tell me how many people died in any given war.. now compare that with this number. it aint sh*t.. War is WAR.. people f*cking die.. get over it. they knew what they where getting into.. did they back out? No.. stop f*cking whining and be proud that they DIED for the country...

i mean sh*t dude. there is 6 billion Humans on earth.. Do you really care? deep down, do you cry at night? NO.. so shut the f*ck up..

this angers me... "Ohhh!! BUSH killed those people!! HES A BAD MAN!! HE ORDERED THEM TO DIE!!"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

XpLoSiVe said:


> listen bitches and listen well...ms natteri u dont know wtf ur talking about...ur influenced by propoganda and prolly watch ur local channel 7 news where they tell u that saddam hussain is a bad man and hes going to destroy the us...AARON i fully support wut ur saying BUSH is a f*cking idiot choking on a pretzel cant even pronounce tyranny...and hes a puppet for chaney...id otn care wtf u guys are saying...it isnt a war to remodel and reconstruct Iraq...its to get oil...also when saddam hussainw as president...the ppl in iraq had more freedoms then they do now and they were content with there leader...and because the good old us of a always butts in everywhere fucked it up for everyone...TELL ME MS NATT WHERE THE f*ck ARE THE "WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION" O YEA AND BY THE WAY GO AHEAD AND ELECT BUSH AGAIN BECAUSE IF RE-ELECTED...COME JUNE 16 2005 U WONT BE SUPPORTING THE SOLDIERS UR DUMBASS WILL BE FIGHTING SIDE BY SIDE WITH THEM DUE TO THE DECREASE IN VOLUNTEERS TO THE WAR...RUMSFIELD IS PROPOSING A FORCED DRAFT...SO HAVE AND ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE
> 
> ALSO...EY MS NATT...U KNOW THE GOD OLD US OF A OVER THREW THE CUBAN REGIME BACK IN THE DAY AND GUESS WHO THEY PUT IN AS A LEADER...CASTRO...WUT A GREAT LEADER HE IS ISNT HE? WUT A GOOD JOB AMERICA HAS DONE...AND CHECK THE CORRUPTED GOVERNMENTS IN SOUTH AMERICA BECAUSE THE US PUT SOME IN THERE TOO...ASSASSINATING THE COLOMBIAN PRESIDENT AND PUTTING IN A NEW ONE...PATHETIC...
> 
> O YEA AND TO THOSE WHO SAY GET OUT OF THE US IF U DONT LIKE IT f*ck U TOO CUZ THATS THE ALLLLL U CAN SAY WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U KNOW IM RITE AND U KNOW THAT WUT AMERICA IS DOING RITE NOW IS f*cking STUPID


 who gives a f*ck if there was weapons of mass distruction..

I say- Kill everyone who posses a threat to the USA.. Take controle of the world..

you are a dipshit.. you are the reason guns kill people.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > God have mercy on your soul for using there deaths as a political statement.
> ...


 if i wouldnt get cought... i would kill people to.. can you geuss who i would take out first?

hold up a mirrior..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> THE ONLY REASON we went over there in the first place is for OIL..


 I sure hope so.. i hate these gas prices!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ralphie917 said:
> 
> 
> > Its sad and im not here to make an example of these Americans...All im saying is their deaths while tragic could have been prevented. God have mercy on their souls, and God have mercy on bush's soul.
> ...


 i agree 100%


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hmm...somethings not right here o_0


 yea. its the fact aaron07_20 isnt banned.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > i say f*ck bush
> ...


 f*ck Kerry.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Everybody come over to my house in November for the re-election celebration party !
> 
> I'll have some strippers over, we'll get drunk, snort some coke and invade Iran, it'll be fun !










i am all for it


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This war is about oil?? Thats the most pathetic statement I have ever heard about this topic. I challange ANY one of you imbeciles who flaunt their ignorance on this subject to prove me otherwise by giving me a good history and analysis of Iraq from the Gulf War till now. I bet money on it that you cannot do it, because like most people against the war, you knew nothing of Iraq until it came before the UN for the re-implementation of inspections.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> 98% of those soldiers over there don't want to be there, almost all of them got in the military because you get your college paid for and you get a lot of money


 Pathetic. Real f*cking pathetic. I have no sympathies for free loaders who treat the armed services as an all expenses paid vacation, then bitch when they have to step up to their RESPONSIBILITIES.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Peacock said:


> wtf................................................
> 
> ohhhhhhh.. 1000 of our soldiers DIED!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


not only that,,,,In california alone in 2000 there where 2,079 homocide

i tried to get 2003 but it only goes to 2000

Bureau of Justice Statistics 

In New York in 2000 there where 952 homocides...

So this idea of losing 900+ soldiers or even one soldier is devasting indeed

But when you look at statistics and research the reality of past wars and even homocides in our own country this war is a smashing success









We are in a foreign country where there is terroism and all sorts of chaos.
And in one state being new york alone there is almost 1000 homocides...

Our troops are going up against foes that have RPG's, land mines, machine guns of all types....And its been over 1 year and not even 1k died???

This Amazes me.....









Im so proud of our military and its ability to keep its own

Who else in the world could do this??
Russia? France? China? No one....Im amazed at how well our troops and generals have been able to achieve this....If Kerry would have had his way we would have been in and invaded Iraq in 98. Looking for weapons of mass destruction....And under Clinton I guarantee you there would have been more soldiers that would have died. He weakened our military and didnt have the military team and the SOD like Rumsfield....Who in my opinion will go down in history as one of the best. If not the best defense secretary this country has ever had....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > wtf................................................
> ...


 Amen my fellow Scottsman!!!

AAAAMMEEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> on this thread I see Bush supporters making intellegent arguments


 Peacock's commentary was especially informative


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > on this thread I see Bush supporters making intellegent arguments
> ...


 the point is, why take is seriously? you guys use Stupid sh*t to argue against bush suporters..

"Ohhh, He LIED!!" well.. i just dont give a f*ck if he did or not.. Sadam possed a threat.. enough said..

"He went to war just for oil!!" well.. im happy.. because as soon as he gets this "oil he went to war for" our prices should go down!!

"He has killed 2000 american soldiers by sending them to war!!" no he didnt.. the Iraqies and Taliban did.. These men and women went WILLINGLY to fight.. they died! big deal.. life goes on.

what the f*ck more should i say?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> not only that,,,,In california alone in 2000 there where 2,079 homocide
> 
> i tried to get 2003 but it only goes to 2000
> 
> ...


 So because American society, despite all its relative affluence, is excessively violent it justifies the amount of casualties in Iraq. I fail to see the connection.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fargo said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > not only that,,,,In california alone in 2000 there where 2,079 homocide
> ...


 do these lives need to be justified by the US Government?

dude.. these people where soldiers and KNEW what they where doing..

are you sugesting a client of a contract killer be charged with murder if the contract killer gets killed on the job?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Please god, not 4 more years...







I doubt the world/humanity could handle that...
If it happens, I hope only those that are responsible for voting him into office again will feel the consequences, and not the rest of the world (as it does now).


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> > casualties are going up and nothing is changing
> 
> 
> Damn your really ignorant if you believe that.
> ...


 That certainly is a lot of money spent on one country. Why are we spending so much money - money that could be spent on the domestic front - for a single country in the Middle East. Why is Iraq so important to us? Why are there partnerships being established between American and Iraqi universities? With all the people being tortured and slaughtered each day in this world, we obviously only get involved if it's in our financial and security interests. Does all this money spent weaken us in the face of our other enemies? Or will the new Americanized Iraq be a positive influence in the Middle East and therebye increase our national security? I'm assuming that's the theory behind all this.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fargo said:


> we obviously only get involved if it's in our financial and security interests.


 and this is bad???

dude.. the world is not moral.. nor does it have ethics.. so to try and be different is rediculous.. dont try and hide from reality.. embrasse it and work with it..


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > we obviously only get involved if it's in our financial and security interests.
> ...


 I know the wold is full of fuckers as well. I'm just questioning whether all this time, money. and manpower spent is really in our best interests.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fargo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 Thats what i question to.. but thats not a reason to doubt bush.. remember.. we the people dont allways know the big picture..

i trust bush is doing something that will benifit the USA..

instead of spending all this money, man power, ect ect.. we should have just nuked the country... then claimed it as USA.. much cheaper and more effective..


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The US is spending money and lives in Iraq to stabilize the region and ensure the safety of America in the future. The US is the wealthiest and most powerful nation in the world and as such, we have an obligation to attempt to do the best we can to help out other countries of the world that are not as blessed as we are. This means that we help out by providing monetary and military support where it is necessary. We spend billions aiding Africa in their struggle with Aids. We rescued Europe twice in the 20th century (WWI & WWII) at the cost of MANY American lives. We do things because it is our responsibility as a world power to ensure the world is a fair place. Iraq was a dictatorship that had a proven track record of generating instability (Iran in the 80's and Kuwaitt in the 90's). Bush made an investment that the American lives and impact to the world would be less if we did something now instead of waiting and allowing Iraq continue down their tyrannical path which could have led to WW3 (not saying WW3 was imminent just it was a potential path). I see Bush being blamed for all of the lives lost. Why doesn't anyone blame Clinton for all the lives lost on Sept. 11? Clinton was well aware of Osama's involvement in terrorism (USS Cole and other terrorist plots) but the lack of action allowed Osama to build up and plan and execute the Sept 11 attacks which cost more American lives than the Iraq engagement. Why doesn't anyone look at the fact that our involvement in Iraq though costly now, in the long run will be less costly than if we let Saddam continue unabated?

The sacrifices being made by Americans in Iraq are to help an oppressed people living under a dictatorship that nobody here would tolerate (nobody would have the option to speak freely about their contempt in the old Iraq, instead you would be locked in prison, tortured or killed) I have a real problem with people who do not appreciate their blessings and what their country does for them and instead they speak out without understanding the whole picture. This is the same sort of thinking the French people had back in the 1940's when they conceded to Hitler and let Germany take over their countryso they wouldn't have to fight and risk their lives. In the end, France's decision cost hundreds of thousands of American lives.

I just ask that people do alittle more homework as to why they dislike Bush. My impression is that the majority of young people jump on the anti-Bush band wagon because they do not understand that the freedoms and liberties that we enjoy are not free and that with our position of power and wealth comes responsibilities in the world community.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I had a whole post written out, but the people it was written for are too ignorant to actually think about what i wrote.









I sure hope that flip-flopper kerry doesnt win this election. When Kerry decides to jerk it, he probably changes his mind halfway through and gets blue balls. No wonder hes so funny looking.....


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That was very well put cfr3; Unfortunately I prefer Peacock's position, since it lacks any double standard. I want to apologize for what I said about his comments previously. I think he would admit that if a dictatorship promotes stability in a region for America we should support it, and, if a saddam type govt. is against our interests, we should destroy it with the most cost effective techniques. I doubt our sacrifices in Iraq are so much to help an oppressed people - since we sometimes work to keep other countries oppressed - but rather to promote stability in a region in order to ensure that OUR way of life continues unhindered.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> I had a whole post written out, but the people it was written for are too ignorant to actually think about what i wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AHAHA!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fargo said:


> in order to ensure that OUR way of life continues unhindered.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree that Saddam maintained immediate stability in the middle east. However, Saddam would have generated significant instability in the region in the long term. Saddam has the track record for conflict proven by Iran and Kuwaitt. I believe that the problems and instability created by our current actions pales in comparison to the problems that we would have encountered down the road if we left Saddam do as he pleased. I also contend that the UN was doing absoltuely nothing to curtail Saddam's build up of power. Iraq had flaunted all of the UN mandates and resolutions without any consequences for what he was doing. It was about time the US drew a line in the sand that Iraq could not cross without having to face consequences. I also agree that the current military action is not primarily driven by our concern for the humane treatment of the Iraqi people. The liberation of the Iraqi people is a benefit of the work that we are doing over there that does contribute towards the justification of what we are doing.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well put CFR


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Ralphie917 said:


> i just want people to realize that 973 lives is 973 too many and somthing needs to be changed. My heart and prayer goes out to those soldiers and their families.


 lets not forget about the 2-3000 lives those cocksuckers took from us that keyed this sh*t up to begin with. (9/11) Bush is the man! about time we got a president that dont sit around with his thumb up his ass and wait for the next plot to happen. just imagine where we would be if gore would have become president







And i would certainly hate to imagine what it would be like if 2 FACED Kerry becomes president! Want some more on Kerry, just read his book


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Its weird too, people who are against this war say that we should have invaded 10 years ago.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

XpLoSiVe said:


> listen bitches and listen well...ms natteri u dont know wtf ur talking about...ur influenced by propoganda and prolly watch ur local channel 7 news where they tell u that saddam hussain is a bad man and hes going to destroy the us...AARON i fully support wut ur saying BUSH is a f*cking idiot choking on a pretzel cant even pronounce tyranny...and hes a puppet for chaney...id otn care wtf u guys are saying...it isnt a war to remodel and reconstruct Iraq...its to get oil...also when saddam hussainw as president...the ppl in iraq had more freedoms then they do now and they were content with there leader...and because the good old us of a always butts in everywhere fucked it up for everyone...TELL ME MS NATT WHERE THE f*ck ARE THE "WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION" O YEA AND BY THE WAY GO AHEAD AND ELECT BUSH AGAIN BECAUSE IF RE-ELECTED...COME JUNE 16 2005 U WONT BE SUPPORTING THE SOLDIERS UR DUMBASS WILL BE FIGHTING SIDE BY SIDE WITH THEM DUE TO THE DECREASE IN VOLUNTEERS TO THE WAR...RUMSFIELD IS PROPOSING A FORCED DRAFT...SO HAVE AND ILL PROLLY SEE U THERE
> 
> ALSO...EY MS NATT...U KNOW THE GOD OLD US OF A OVER THREW THE CUBAN REGIME BACK IN THE DAY AND GUESS WHO THEY PUT IN AS A LEADER...CASTRO...WUT A GREAT LEADER HE IS ISNT HE? WUT A GOOD JOB AMERICA HAS DONE...AND CHECK THE CORRUPTED GOVERNMENTS IN SOUTH AMERICA BECAUSE THE US PUT SOME IN THERE TOO...ASSASSINATING THE COLOMBIAN PRESIDENT AND PUTTING IN A NEW ONE...PATHETIC...
> 
> O YEA AND TO THOSE WHO SAY GET OUT OF THE US IF U DONT LIKE IT f*ck U TOO CUZ THATS THE ALLLLL U CAN SAY WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT U KNOW IM RITE AND U KNOW THAT WUT AMERICA IS DOING RITE NOW IS f*cking STUPID


Please learn to spell, or at least make an attempt to spell correctly









I refuse to argue this post because all my posts in this thread argue each everyone of the points you have made.









Oh and btw, channel 7 is a liberal/democratic station here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> lets not forget about the 2-3000 lives those cocksuckers took from us that keyed this sh*t up to begin with. (9/11)


 Yeah right, that's when it all begun...









Not with arming Saddam to fight Iran (including WMD), or turning your back on the Shia uprising after the first Gulf War, or arming the Mujahideen (including Bin Laden) fighting the Russians in Afghanistan, not with covert operations in the Middle East, not with the undivided support of Israel regardless of what happened: not important, played no role at all...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 They are forced to fight dumbass..once they join the military and the bastard president orders them too they don't have a choice..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> Ralphie917 said:
> 
> 
> > i just want people to realize that 973 lives is 973 too many and somthing needs to be changed. My heart and prayer goes out to those soldiers and their families.
> ...


 Aren't you forgetting something? Iraq has nothing to do with 9/11..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Fargo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Wait a minute, what you said does't make any sense you fool! "they died! big deal.. life goes on." Well that made a ton of sense..wow..you are a dumb one..and an ignorant piece of sh*t..burn in hell f*cker..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah... he is an idiot... why dont we all go and die for no reason other than wealth to oil companies???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> More lives were lost in 9/11 and yet your not pissed off at the person who caused that. Yet we lose 973 soldiers that fought to keep our country safe and your pissed off at the president for that?!
> 
> Hmm...somethings not right here o_0


 I am pissed at Osama, but I guess Bush doesnt think we should catch the REAL enemy first? Maybe he will try harder to catch him after he kills another 3,000 people.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yeah... he is an idiot... why dont we all go and die for no reason other than wealth to oil companies???


 Dude, - honestly that statement is getting some damn old.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

btw its going to be fun when peacock replies to these bitch remarks. *hopes for major ownage*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Wait a minute, what you said does't make any sense you fool! "they died! big deal.. life goes on." Well that made a ton of sense..wow..you are a dumb one..and an ignorant piece of sh*t..burn in hell f*cker..


 Look whos talking:

_casualties are going up and nothing is changing_ --I proved you wrong in 36 different ways.

_There is no reason to be over there, the only reason they went their in the first place is for oil, there is no doubt in my mind_ ---Again I proved to you how Iraq was not a major supplier.

Now whos the "ignorant piece of sh*t"??
Perhaps you should take your own words and as you say "..burn in hell f*cker.."


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > More lives were lost in 9/11 and yet your not pissed off at the person who caused that. Yet we lose 973 soldiers that fought to keep our country safe and your pissed off at the president for that?!
> ...


 the problem is the US people...

if Bush dropped a Nuke everone would flip... other countrys would flip to..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 w.......t.......f.........

they are not forced to fight..

"OMFG, Bush is MAKING ME FIGHT!!!! I signed up for the Military, I knew what i was doing, i KNEW i would have to fight, i KNEW i could get killed.... BUT ITS ALL BUSHES FAULT!! HES MAKING ME FIGHT EVEN THOUGH I SIGNED THE PAPERS!!!"

DUde you are one STUPID person. these people knew they where going to fight.. they knew they might die... they KNEW what the HELL they where getting into when they started signing the PAPERS.......... jesus christ.

Example of your stupidity--

Lets say Jimmy is 15... he wants to Race Motocross.. so his father signs him up and gets him a bike.. Jimmy is so happy and finally gets to race.. while jimmy is on the last lap he wrecks and DIes... WHOS FAULT IS IT? HIS FATHERS???? ARE YOU SAYING HIS FATHER ORDERED HIM TO DIE???? Jimmy knew it was dangerous, but he still wanted to do it..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Fargo said:
> ...


 Let me make this Clear...

do you see my Sig? FTC = f*ck The Church...

you see, there is no hell... so there for i cant burn in it..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

off your conversation but i like my new updated sig and thought this a good thread to say so


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> off your conversation but i like my new updated sig and thought this a good thread to say so


 i like it to!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

people dont always believe in whatever war they will be in. does that give them the right to not join? if so, every war would have barely any people due to beliefs, selfishness, cowardice, etc. As a soilder, its their duty to serve. period.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> people dont always believe in whatever war they will be in. does that give them the right to not join? if so, every war would have barely any people due to beliefs, selfishness, cowardice, etc. As a soilder, its their duty to serve. period.


 dude....

are you saying these people have NO idea they have a chance of going to war?? i hope to god you didnt just sugest that.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 No sh*t everyone would flip if a Nuke was dropped. Do you want countries to start using Nukes as if they were conventional bombs!?!? Get real!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > people dont always believe in whatever war they will be in. does that give them the right to not join? if so, every war would have barely any people due to beliefs, selfishness, cowardice, etc. As a soilder, its their duty to serve. period.
> ...


 Breathe in ....

HOLD

Breathe out....

Now re-read his post


----------



## Stone1998 (Aug 9, 2004)

you are a dipshit.. you are the reason guns kill people.

"I dont care who ya are, that there is funny."


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I feel safe in my warm snuggly bed at night because Bush is the president. I know that evil do'r's everywhere will think twice before f*cking with the Red White and Blue. The message with Bush is simple, I will not hesitate to bomb your ass if you f*ck with us. To me that's reassuring.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Stop bumping old threads!!


----------

